# multi out lets



## tav (Nov 15, 2011)

i've noticed on a few different gen models....example= (power horse and dura max) the power horse (7250 running watts) has 8 110 outlets and the duramax with 8000 running watts has only 2 110 outlets, why the smaller has more than the bigger one ?


----------



## rhenning (Jul 23, 2011)

I suspect it is a sales gimmick to have more outlets in just the same way compressor manufacturers used to over rate the HP of the motor and lost a lot of money due to a class action lawsuit. Suckers will buy anythings if it says it more, bigger etc. Roger


----------



## KRE (Nov 29, 2011)

Contractors normally only require 120Vac outlets, an need many of them. Some Mfg's cater to different market segments. The outlet (store)customers where a machine is bought can influence what stock they carry, based on sales. Hope this helps.


----------

